# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  osnivamo roditeljsku udrugu u Sarajevu!

## Njojza

Drage moje i dragi moji.
Kao sto sam naslov kaze, u fazi smo formiranja BH roditeljske udruge sa primarnim ciljem promoviranje dojenja.
Navodim da je ovo je primarni cilj, a ima ih (i bice) jos.
Samo neki od njih su:
- povecanje porodiljnih naknada
- postivanje zakonom predvidjenog porodiljnog dopusta od strane poslodavca ili u suprotnom obezbjedjenje jaslica unutar firme.

Trazimo adekvatno ime za udrugu, pa kreativci...navalite  :Smile: 
Napokon smo krenuli sa rijeci na djela pa nam je potrebna i vasa pomoc.
Zato molim sve zainteresirane za volonterski rad da se prijave, za sada ovdje, ili meni na PP.
Za sada imamo listu od oko 10 ljudi koji su sigurno "in".
Uskoro cemo imati i forum pa cemo lakse komunicirati.

Mislim da je svima jasno, koliko nasa drzava vapi za jednom ovakvom udrugom pa se iskreno nadam da cemo uspjeti u nasim ciljevima, te da ce oni doci do onih do kojih treba da dodju.   :Heart:  

takodjer molim *feri* , koja je "pogurala" da nasa mastanja napokon krenu u realizaciju da se napokon oglasi.

----------


## ivarica

:D  :D

----------


## ms. ivy

čestitam i želim vam puno uspjeha!  :D

----------


## Njojza

> :D  :D


ti se prerano radujes jer si na listi (kao i maja) da vas peglam za sve savjete oko formiranja udruge jer ste vi ti prosli sve a nas tek ceka   :Kiss:

----------


## Brunda

:D   :Heart:

----------


## mendula

Sretno i berićetno!   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> :D  :D
> 
> 
> ti se prerano radujes jer si na listi (kao i maja) da vas peglam za sve savjete oko formiranja udruge jer ste vi ti prosli sve a nas tek ceka


racunala sam na to, vec surfam brojeve telefona ljudi koji vam u Sa mogu pomoci

----------


## Leki

:D  Tu sam, ako mogu sta pomoci, recite. Nadam se samo da udruga nece biti orijentisana samo na Sarajevo i Sar. kanton, vec da ce ako ne na drzavnom, onda bar na federalnom nivou. Jer, Sarajevo je koliko-toliko u boljem polozaju od ostalih, za razliku od HN kantona, gdje porodiljna naknada od strane Zavoda za zdravstveno osig. iznosi tacno 0 KM.

----------


## Njojza

> :D  Tu sam, ako mogu sta pomoci, recite. Nadam se samo da udruga nece biti orijentisana samo na Sarajevo i Sar. kanton, vec da ce ako ne na drzavnom, onda bar na federalnom nivou. Jer, Sarajevo je koliko-toliko u boljem polozaju od ostalih, za razliku od HN kantona, gdje porodiljna naknada od strane Zavoda za zdravstveno osig. iznosi tacno 0 KM.


pa vidis da sam napisala BH udruga   :Wink:  
naravno da nece biti samo na sarajevo....

----------


## emily

bravo :D

----------


## Leki

Ma ja procitala naslov, pa zato velim... elem, rado bih pomogla i bila clanom, pa me pritefteri tamo   :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

super! :D

----------


## feri

> :D  Tu sam, ako mogu sta pomoci, recite. Nadam se samo da udruga nece biti orijentisana samo na Sarajevo i Sar. kanton, vec da ce ako ne na drzavnom, onda bar na federalnom nivou. Jer, Sarajevo je koliko-toliko u boljem polozaju od ostalih, za razliku od HN kantona, gdje porodiljna naknada od strane Zavoda za zdravstveno osig. iznosi tacno 0 KM.


Naravno da nece. Pokricemo CIJELU BiH, apoliticno naravno, ma kako zvucalo   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Bravo, cure!

----------


## Njojza

nego da ja pitam savjetnice.
ko je vas educirao da postanete savjetnice od dojenja?   :Grin:

----------


## Poslid

Bravo za vas! 

Ime: RODNA  :Laughing:

----------


## feri

Trebacemo za registraciju udruge napraviti "skupstinu" da usvojimo statut (kojeg pak treba napisati) i prikupimo popise zainteresiranih clanica.

Sto mislite o jednom druzenju na otvorenom (ako bude lijepo vrijeme - npr. jednu subotu) da uzivo prodiskutiramo ciljeve i podjelimo zadatke??

----------


## mamma san

Bravooo curke!!!!  :D

----------


## Njojza

naravno, bice to kvalitetan brainstorming   :Grin:

----------


## feri

> nego da ja pitam savjetnice.
> ko je vas educirao da postanete savjetnice od dojenja?


Mene zanima da li je iko od vas ikada pozvao onaj broj Savjetovalista za dojenje koji pise na otpusnici iz bolnice??
Da li tamo mozda  ima kvalitetnog materijala za pridruzit nam se??

----------


## Adisa

Super ideja, ja sam 100% za i tu  :Smile:  :D

----------


## Njojza

> Njojza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nego da ja pitam savjetnice.
> ko je vas educirao da postanete savjetnice od dojenja?  
> 
> 
> Mene zanima da li je iko od vas ikada pozvao onaj broj Savjetovalista za dojenje koji pise na otpusnici iz bolnice??
> Da li tamo mozda  ima kvalitetnog materijala za pridruzit nam se??


da!
samo treba probrat jer kao i u svakom zitu ima kukolja...

----------


## ivarica

jel to broj rodilista, tj. djecje sobe?

----------


## litala

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Njojza

> jel to broj rodilista, tj. djecje sobe?


ne, to je centar za dojenje,
radi jedna doktorica i jedna medicinska sestra
ja sam imala dojam da ih je vise jer sam cula i pohvale i pokude na njihov racun....

----------


## ivarica

znam jednu doktoricu koja se dosta bavi dojenjem u bosni. napisi mi ime na pp ako znas koja je.

----------


## mayah79

Prvo  :D  :D , ali nista ne obecavam, ako bude vremena rado cu se pridruziti.
Drugo, ja sam bezbroj puta zvala taj broj ali nikakve pomoci od njih nisam imala. Tada je to bio broj patronazne sluzbe (iako stoji da je Savjetovaliste za dojenje  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) i one nikada nisu bile tu. Ma katastrofa.

----------


## Njojza

> znam jednu doktoricu koja se dosta bavi dojenjem u bosni. napisi mi ime na pp ako znas koja je.


poslala   :Wink:

----------


## sabaleta

Čestitam i želim vam puno uspjeha!  :D

----------


## Davor

SUPER :D

----------


## Adisa

Ja sam za vrijeme dojenja kontaktirala doktoricu Miru Ademović, koja je tad radila u Kumrovcu "Centar za dojenje" i bila je više nego ok. Uz njene savjete uspjela sam blizance dojiti 6 mjeseci.
Sad sam čula da ima privatnu ordinaciju.  
_________________
Benjamin 17.02.2000. 
Mea 17.02.2000. 
Aja 05.03.2002.

----------


## apricot

Adisa, može i na pp: jesu li 6 mjeseci bili isključivo dojeni, ili se sa 4 mjeseca dodavalo "malo supice"...

(pitam ponukana razgovorima sa sarajevskim ogrankom familije)

----------


## Davor

Nešto mi palo na pamet: BE HA Roditelji. Valjda nisam lupio nešto uvredljivo ili previše općenito :/

----------


## Ancica

Bravo  :D

----------


## Adisa

Samo su dojili 6 mjeseci s tim da sam im od 4-og počela davati čaj i po nekoliko kašikica vode. Na kilaži su dobijali od 600 do 800 gr što nije puno, ali sam makar znala šta jedu.  :Smile: 

_________________ 
Benjamin 17.02.2000. 
Mea 17.02.2000. 
Aja 05.03.2002.

----------


## apricot

> Nešto mi palo na pamet: BE HA Roditelji. Valjda nisam lupio nešto uvredljivo ili previše općenito :/


tako se zove klub prijatelja BH...
ili tako nešto.

----------


## Davor

Uf.

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

I ja bih vam se pridruzila. Mada nisam iz Sarajeva, vec iz Banja Luke.
Sta treba pisite na pp.

----------


## feri

> I ja bih vam se pridruzila. Mada nisam iz Sarajeva, vec iz Banja Luke.
> Sta treba pisite na pp.


Jovanimama SUPER!!!  Ja znam jednu super mamu iz Banjaluke za koju vjerujem da ce nam se pridruziti a bilo bi dobro ako i ti imas uzi krug ljudi koji ce te podrzati u svemu.

Ljudi, hajmo napraviti akcioni plan pa da rjesavamo stavku po stavku. Najprije prijedlozi za ciljeve koje promoviramo. 

Tako sam sretna zbog ovoga da ne mogu opisati rijecima   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Cestitam vam od srca  :D

----------


## Njojza

> Ljudi, hajmo napraviti akcioni plan pa da rjesavamo stavku po stavku. Najprije prijedlozi za ciljeve koje promoviramo.


ja zaista mislim da su osnovni ciljevi vec postavljeni.
Prioritet je edukacija sireg stanovnistva o dojenju.
I sama znas da na svakom koraku cujemo "nestalo mi mlijeka, dodala sam adaptirano, nisam migla...itd itd". Vecina prestanaka dojenja je samo zbog neznanja.

Obzirom da su naknade na porodiljnom jako male, trebali bi se boriti za povecanje istih jer je logicno da nece majka ostat kuci sa djetetom ako nema od cega da zivi...
A trece, sto sam pisala je ono u cemu tvojoj firmi skidam kapu s glave.
Ako si neophodna na poslu, pa evo ti jaslice na poslu (ili slicno, radi od kuce).

Svi ostali ciljevi ce doci sami od sebe i brze nego mislimo, pa cemo se tako i hvatat u kostac s njima.
PO meni je najbitnije da osposobimo portal i forum pa cemo i na taj nacin siriti lakse svoje znanje a i poduzimati akcije.

----------


## Njojza

i naravno, smislimo ime za udrugu pa je registrujemo   :Grin:

----------


## feri

> ja zaista mislim da su osnovni ciljevi vec postavljeni.
> Prioritet je edukacija sireg stanovnistva o dojenju.
> I sama znas da na svakom koraku cujemo "nestalo mi mlijeka, dodala sam adaptirano, nisam migla...itd itd". Vecina prestanaka dojenja je samo zbog neznanja.


Slazem se! Toliko sam se nervirala u bolnici kad sam vidjela koliko je to mjesto "nedojiteljski" raspolozeno. Kada sam trazila da dojim bebu odmah po rodjenju grohotom su se dvije "babice" nasmijale. Srecom imala sam "stelu" doktora na smjeni pa sam dobila bebu. Onda sam trazila svoju bebu kad su me doveli odjel za rodilje (osjecala sam se izvrsno i jedva sam cekala da vidim malo sunce) oni su mi rekli da cekam 2 sata da se "relaksiram". Cekala sam 4 sata (do 2 ujutro) i jos mi je nisu donijeli pa mi je sestra rekla da ako bas insistiram mogu otici do djecije sobe da je trazim  :? 
Elem, otsepala sam nekako, naravno, i vidim tamo bebica spava ko sretna. Mogu li napokon dobiti svoju bebicu ako je sve ok, pitam, a teta odgovara naravno, zasto ne, mi smo mislili da se zelite odmoriti pa ga nismo donosili  :? 

Ujutro pogledam listu koja visi na njegovom kreveticu i vidim da su mu dali 30ml formule nakon sto je stigao u djeciju sobu (vjerovatno je plakao, sunce moje malo)....  :Evil or Very Mad:  doslo mi je da tuzim bolnicu i udavim tim sestara u djecijoj sobi...

Da ne govorim da su obuke za dojenje mrtvo slovo na papiru koje je valjda zalijepljeno tamo samo ako naidje kakva kontrola i pitanja sestara i doktorica: "Imas li mlijeka?" (CUJ, imam li :? )

Smatram da je to mjesto sa kojeg treba krenuti i gdje se dobrovoljci prvo trebaju fokusirati!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Njojza

> Smatram da je to mjesto sa kojeg treba krenuti i gdje se dobrovoljci prvo trebaju fokusirati!!!


apsolutno!
pa ja zvucim ljudima kao kreten kad kazem da ovi u rodilistu nemaju pojma (cast izuzecima)
da nije bilo rode, vjerovatno moje dijete prvo ne bi dojilo, zahvaljujuci sopstenom neznanju....

----------


## white_musk

evo i mene ,volonterca "mladog" :D 

NJojza, ti skontaj za sta  ja mogu zatrebat  i samo cire.  :Wink:  

bravo,za inicijativu :D

----------


## Adisa

Možda bi trebli kontaktirati i dr.Miru Ademović jer ona zaista forsira dojenje, a i ima dosta iskustva sa ovdašnjim doktorima i bolnicama. 

Kad su mi svi govorili da su djeca  mala i ne napreduju dovoljno, ona nipošto nije dala da uključim formulu. 

Nista mi ne pada na pamet za ime  :?

----------


## Njojza

> Možda bi trebli kontaktirati i dr.Miru Ademović jer ona zaista forsira dojenje, a i ima dosta iskustva sa ovdašnjim doktorima i bolnicama.


hocemo, ne sekiraj se   :Wink:

----------


## white_musk

MM kaze da bi, s obzirom na ciljeve, najbolji naziv bio "Lactus"  :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

ili mamma   :Wink:

----------


## white_musk

bravo hajvi majstore :D 

mislim da bi to bilo to 8) 

(Emir me isparvio da nije lactus nego prolactus  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## ms. ivy

zapravo ne bi, nepravedno je prema tatama.   :Wink:  

(nećete se baviti samo dojenjem)

----------


## white_musk

i ta stoji

----------


## pikulica

Evo, ja se rascmoljila, sretno  :Heart:  
Samo da znate, mi se ljetos dojili u Imperijalu :D

----------


## Njojza

> Samo da znate, mi se ljetos dojili u Imperijalu :D


mozete i dogodine   :Grin:

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

Kod nas u BL, porodiliste je kao Baby f. Ja sam uspjela i znala (zahvaljujući tome sto sam detaljno iščitavala Rode), da oboje svoje djece podojim odmah poslije poroda.
Doduše J. nakon 20 minuta, a S sam cim sam je vidjela i oni su je tamo vagali i prali, tražila na podoj. Rekli su mi da sacekam da me usiju, i nasmijali su se tome. Onda sam je dojila, mala je visila na cici u porodilistu.
Naravno da su savjeti babica koje rade tamo totalno kontradiktorni. Jedna nam je govorila da ih ne držimo vise od 10-ak minuta da nam ne naprave ragade. Druga nam je stiskala bradavicu svaki put kada bi usla u sobu da provjeri imamo li mlijeka. Jedino je jedna (koja mi je ostala u prelijepom sjećanju, nakon oba poroda   :Heart:  ) rekla da ih dojimo koliko hocemo, jer im je to trenutno kao nastavak pupcane vrpce, koja je nedavno prekinuta, te da beba tako osjeca sigurnost.
Naravno drugi put sam tacno znala sta trebam da radim, a poslije prvog poroda, cimerica mi je najvise pomogla u postavljanju bebe na dojku.
Napominjem da mi je mlijeko nakon oba poroda brzo došlo, i da sam imala višemjesečna izdajanja i mogla hraniti pola bolnice, ali su mojim pilicima nakon presvlačenja i vaganja sestre tamo negde uvaljivale adaptirano.
Šta treba pišite.

----------


## pcelica

Bravo cure!  :D

----------


## Arkana10

Cestitam od   :Heart:   nadam se da cemo i u Makedoniji to uspjeti.
Jos jednom SRETNO!!

----------


## pikulica

Prijedlog za ime Društvo Roditelja u Akciji, DAR, jer su naši mišeki pravi dar s neba ili možda dugoočekivani dar za one koji se godinama bore za dobivanje takvog dara, bilo to posvajanje, IVF ili neki drugi način..

----------


## Mukica

pa ovo je super vijest :D  :D  :D 
bravo cure & sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

DAR bi bio ---> Drustvo Aktivnih Roditelja - DAR
a UDAR  8) Udruzenje Drustvo Aktivnih Roditelja (btw. jel se u BiH kaze Udruga ili Udruzenje???)

----------


## apricot

"Udruženje društvo" je jedan super izraz   :Razz:  

Mukice, šibaj srediti onu sličicu...

Udar je super
*UD*ruga *A*ktivnih *R*oditelja

----------


## kloklo

Bravo cure, želim vam puno, puno uspjeha  :D 





> DAR bi bio ---> Drustvo Aktivnih Roditelja - DAR


A ovo mi zvuči odlično   :Smile:

----------


## Njojza

:D  UDAR mi se jako svidja
mada je i DAR fino, no nekako mi nije tako snazno kao UDAR   :Grin:

----------


## andrea

njojza i ostale cure, bravo na entuzijazmu :D   :Heart:   !!

----------


## feri

Nas glas za UDAR !!!!!  Tako je snazno i SUPER SUPER!!

Uvijek sam imala tu militari notu razvijenu   :Mad:  puj-puj

----------


## Mamasita

Super cure! :D 
Meni UDAR zvuci snazno ali i pomalo agresivno.
Vise mi se svidja DAR.

----------


## feri

> Super cure! :D 
> Meni UDAR zvuci snazno ali i pomalo agresivno.
> Vise mi se svidja DAR.


Mamasita, vjeruj mi da u ovoj nasoj camotinji samo kakav dobar UDAR moze doci i rjesiti stvar  :D

----------


## mendula

Mislim da ćete teško promicati nenasilje prema djeci s takvim imenom.  :/ 

Nažalost nemam neku ideju.

----------


## white_musk

> Mislim da ćete teško promicati nenasilje prema djeci s takvim imenom.  :/ 
> 
> .


slazem se

----------


## Njojza

> Mislim da ćete teško promicati nenasilje prema djeci s takvim imenom


da, ima i ta smisla....
bas komentarisem da je to mac s dvije ostrice, no nasoj zemlji je zaista potreban UDAR. 
Nekako mislim da ako to zazivi na pravi nacin i ako se udruga bude zvala UDAR da ce se po njenim ciljevima znati da je to child friendly udruga...

hajde, tek smo poceli pa cemo nesto i smisliti   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

udar, a kao logo dječji obraz koji netko ljubi.

eto ti kontrapunkta!

----------


## feri

> udar, a kao logo dječji obraz koji netko ljubi.
> 
> eto ti kontrapunkta!


Ja isto mislim da *snazno ime* koje staje u odbranu sve djece ovog svijeta moze bas odvratiti nasilnike od pomisli da naude djetetu ili bilo kome drugom.   :Heart:

----------


## Njojza

cini mi se da imamo ime   :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

ja kad pomislim na naziv "Roda" onda se u meni jave jako pozitivni osjecaji,enko slatko iscekivanje , ali me asocira i na akciju, na let ...

Udar, mi nije nimalo njezan naziv, je revolucionarski, ali me vise asocira na rudare i radnu akciju i slicno.

Dar mi je blizi i jaci na polju suptilonosti kojom bi , po meni, jedna ovakva udruga, trebala da zraci.
 :/

----------


## feri

i ja sad ne mogu prestati razmisljati o nazivima koji u korijenu rijeci nose DAR:
Rudar   :Laughing:  Vedar (kao *ve*liko *d*rustvo *a*ktivnih *r*oditelja)

mislim da moramo malo prosiriti prijedloge ....... misli misli  :Idea:

----------


## feri

A kako bi bilo da postanemo i mi Rode?? Mislim svi smo toliko vezane za njih da zapravo bi samo pitanje bilo da li ce nam Rode HR dozvoliti da i mi budemo Rode u BiH... :?

----------


## apricot

naravno da ne može!
jedna je Roda   :Razz:

----------


## Njojza

Ja nisam ni pitala jer sam znala odgovor   :Grin:

----------


## Njojza

> nego da ja pitam savjetnice.
> ko je vas educirao da postanete savjetnice od dojenja?


evo da kvotam sama sebe
jos mi niko nije dao odgovor

----------


## feri

> naravno da ne može!
> jedna je Roda


Ok, da preformulisem pitanje:

Da li postoji interes u Udruzi RODA da se osnuje bosanski ogranak udruzenja koji ce postovati/preuzeti statut i pravila postojece organizacije??
Nesto kao kcerinska udruga (Moze li Roda odbiti da postane majka?   :Grin:  )

----------


## AdioMare

Cure, sad ste pune akcije da vam se UDAR čini najboljim nazivom - ali samo vašeg entuzijazma i volje! 
Kad se prekalite i postavite stvari na svoje mjesto, DAR će biti produkt vašeg rada i točka na "I" svim mamama koje prakticiraju vaše ideje.
Sve, sve najbolje vam želim!

----------


## mayah79

Ja cu samo reci da spomenuta dr. Ademovic nikako nije prodojeca vec je samo los wannabe, jer sam licno imala s njom iskustvo i meni je rekla da malcu dodajem **** i to ne bilo kakav vec ****-pre. Uvalila mi je i brosuricu o dohrani koja jeste dobra i u kojoj stoji da se nova hrana uvodi sa 6 mjeseci, ali mi je prilikom prodaje iste rekla, slobodno vi to pomjerite jedno 2 mjeseca naprijed. Kada mi je obradjivala uzasne ragade (pisala sam na rodi davne 2003.) rekla mi je nije to nista strasno, a i svakako cete dojiti samo neka 4 mjeseca, pa se nemojte muciti. I dala mi genicijanu violete (ili nesto tako) za ragade, iako je to kancerogeno i ne koristi se vec ohoho godina. Toliko o njoj.

----------


## mayah79

I mislim da je UDAR preagresivno. Uopste ne asocira na roditeljstvo niti nesto lijepo. Javim ako mi sta padne na pamet.

----------


## emily

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> naravno da ne može!
> jedna je Roda  
> 
> 
> Ok, da preformulisem pitanje:
> 
> ...


ovo bi pitanje trebalo postaviti upravnom odboru udruge
_uo@roda.hr_

i ja cu reci svoje misljenje o prijedlogu imena "Udar"
mene to asocira na drzavni udar, ili vojni udar :/  nikako ne na roditeljsku udrugu

sto se tice edukacije za savjetnice o dojenju, shefice Maja i Ivka ce sigurno odgovoriti, kad budu on-line

----------


## white_musk

> Ja cu samo reci da spomenuta dr. Ademovic nikako nije prodojeca vec je samo los wannabe, jer sam licno imala s njom iskustvo i meni je rekla da malcu dodajem **** i to ne bilo kakav vec ****-pre. Uvalila mi je i brosuricu o dohrani koja jeste dobra i u kojoj stoji da se nova hrana uvodi sa 6 mjeseci, ali mi je prilikom prodaje iste rekla, slobodno vi to pomjerite jedno 2 mjeseca naprijed. Kada mi je obradjivala uzasne ragade (pisala sam na rodi davne 2003.) rekla mi je nije to nista strasno, a i svakako cete dojiti samo neka 4 mjeseca, pa se nemojte muciti. I dala mi genicijanu violete (ili nesto tako) za ragade, iako je to kancerogeno i ne koristi se vec ohoho godina. Toliko o njoj.


vrlo.vrlo, slicno iskustvo  :Sad:

----------


## kloklo

Potpisujem cure koje su skeptične prema imenu UDAR...
I mene asocira na vojsku, nerede i goruće aute na ulicama   :Grin:  

Ajde razmislite o nečem nježnijem   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

Iskreno ne sviđa mi se niti UDAR, a niti DAR. Niti jedno me ime ne asocira na Udrugu roditelja. 
 :/

----------

Definitivno i u BiH treba osnovati udruzenje slicno Rodi. Svaka cast curama koje su se aktivirale u Sa.




> Potpisujem cure koje su skeptične prema imenu UDAR...
> I mene asocira na vojsku, nerede i goruće aute na ulicama   
> 
> Ajde razmislite o nečem nježnijem


Razmislite jos malo.

----------


## apricot

zar vi to niste shvatile kao šalu  :shock:

----------


## Mukica

da fakat
ja nisam opce misla ozbiljno, pa kaj niste vidle ovoga  8) .... udar je koma

----------


## Mamasita

:Laughing:  
Dobro, bar nisam jedina koja nije skuzila da je sala

----------


## kloklo

Buahahahahhaaaaaa, kak sam se upecala na foru, nema boljeg vica nego kad se moraš smijat sam sebi   :Laughing:  

Ovo ne smije moj Miro vidjet, zayebavat će me do smrti   :Laughing:

----------


## gigamama

Supeeeer  :D 

Pomognem koliko budem mogla.

----------


## Irena001

bravo cure  :Love:

----------


## Irena001

> da fakat
> ja nisam opce misla ozbiljno, pa kaj niste vidle ovoga  8) .... udar je koma


btw
. mene taj smajlić asocira na: "baš sam cool što sam se toga sjetila"   :Kiss:

----------


## feri

MM predlaze a ja se priduzujem: FAR - *F*orum *A*ktivnih *R*oditelja

MM obrazlaze: 
"FAR svijetli
i moze biti jedino svjetlo nekada
ima tu prizemnu simboliku
sto je ok"

----------


## Leki

Ja licno nemam ideje, ali zasto ime udruzenja mora biti akronim?
Meni niti jedan od ovih ponudjenih prijedloga ne zvuci upecatljivo, a ni zvucno. 

Zasto se ne bismo zvali nesto kao "Udruzenje roditelja _panekoime_". Bas sam pomogla  :Laughing:

----------


## feri

A kako zvuci UG "TATA-MATA"   :Laughing:

----------


## Leki

JoS dodaj OD ZANATA i to je to   :Laughing:

----------


## mayah79

Far mi vise lici na automehanicarsku-elektricarsku radnju  :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

baš ste me nasmijale 

kao drugo: čestitam!
i želim vam puuuuno uspjeha  :Heart:  

i da nađete neko cool ime   :Love:

----------


## Njojza

Dambo? 

a hajmo kreativci, zasto dambo   :Grin:

----------


## Mamita

a *BEBA?*

bez ikakvih Borba Jednakost Bratstvo u Akciji

----------


## Bubica

:Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

> a *BEBA?*
> 
> bez ikakvih Borba Jednakost Bratstvo u Akciji


bravo mamita  :Kiss:  

(ova se ideja motala i mojom glavom)  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

beba mi je ime za frizerski salon.
kao biserka pa umjetnicki beba.
ne volim bas da se djecu zove bebama

----------


## Leki

BEBA zvuci sasvim OK, ali meni opet tu nesto fali   :Razz:  
Ja i dalje bez ideja, a prigovaram

----------


## Njojza

a dambo je uvijek trazio mamu...  :Grin:

----------


## Mamita

za bebe

roditelji za djecu (  :Razz:  )





> Dambo? 
> 
> a hajmo kreativci, zasto dambo


ne nosi li on bebu u zavežljaju dok leti?

----------


## white_musk

Moj babo(tata) kaze da mu se jako svodja nepotpuni akronim -Roza

jer je to naziv  za ruzu

a znacilo bi roditelji za svoju djecu  :Rolling Eyes:  

(tipicno za njega,sentimentalca)

Meni licno se svidja

inicijativa roditelji za djecu

a moja mama kaze da je najbolji naziv

Mission impossible  :Laughing:

----------


## kloklo

> a moja mama kaze da je najbolji naziv
> 
> Mission impossible


  :Laughing:

----------


## Njojza

> ne nosi li on bebu u zavežljaju dok leti?


ne nosi, nosi svog prijatelja na kapi dok leti

----------


## Leki

> ...a moja mama kaze da je najbolji naziv
> 
> Mission impossible


  :Laughing:

----------


## Adisa

> a dambo je uvijek trazio mamu...


I Ćiro je tražio mamu  :Smile: 

Ako odemo na crtane filmove  može tu svašta da se smisli, zamislite "roditelji dobra srca"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

white musk, skroz je ocekivano da cete(cemo ovdje) se namuciti oko imena.   :Love:  pa koliko nam je svima trebalo da smislimo imena za svoju djecu.
ima negdje u arhivama nekih drugih foruma sigurno jos topik gdje i kako se doslo do rodinog imena, trebalo je i to roditi.

----------


## apricot

a možemo otvoriti i ikein katalog: sigurno imaju neko zgodno ime...

ili potražiti u životinjskom atlasu   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

to kad nas dvije budemo osnivale udrugu   :Laughing:

----------


## feri

> ne volim bas da se djecu zove bebama


a ne vole ni djeca   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Njojza

> a možemo otvoriti i ikein katalog: sigurno imaju neko zgodno ime...
> 
> ili potražiti u životinjskom atlasu


iskopaj topic kako je nastala roda   :Razz:

----------


## mayah79

A sto be ni moglo biti Udruzenje gradjana "Roditelji ZA..."  :Love:  

To ja samo da ne ispadne kako SAMO kritikujem  :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

jucer sam imala neke ideje tipa MUDRA, MUDAR i te fore, al se nisam usudila javljat jer su sve izvedenice od udar, a to mi je jedini padalao na pamet

al MUDRA bi bilo

nesto na MMMMM...., pa UDruga Roditelja u Akciji (za M sam misla mozda Multietnicka iako ne znam kolko je to primjereno, pa M kao Mocna, pa M kao.. nemrem se sjetit kaj sam jos misla)

----------


## lejla

Ne znam kako su cure u RODI pocele, ali trenutno ti je princip prijavis se za kurs koji se prati dopisno i uz to idu i radionice (koje ne mozes pratiti dopisno). Ja sam se svojevremeno bila prijavila za edukaciju - dosla do nekle - ...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  nikako da nastavim dalje.

Osim toga ima i LLL-koji je aktivan u dosta zemalja. Mozete (mo) vidjeti da li postoji mogucnost da se otvori podruznica LLL-a u BiH. Ovo je samo idea - niakako promisljena akcija. Mislim da LLL ima odredjene restrikcije kad je u pitanju bavljenje drugim stvarima osim dojenja. Tako da udruga ne bi mogla da se bavi porodiljskim dopusto i slicnom problematikom. Sa druge strane ima gotovu strukru, literatuuru, kongrese! Mislim da bi se bio dobro informisati po tom pitanju prije formiranja udruge.

Prije par gorina sam bila posla i na LLLovu edukaciju, ali odustala. Ne moze se na sve strane (pa to ti je)!

----------


## palčica

meni dosad najbolje zvuči DAR ima smisla kao akronim, nekako je topla riječ, s prigodnim značenjem! pokušavala sam i ja nešto na temu dijete - roditelj - ljubav - zaštita - akcija, al mi onda sve vuče na ZDRAVLJE  :Laughing:  hihihi

inače, tu sam, spremna za AKCIJU!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivarica

koristi li se kod vas rijec udruga? mislim da je tto tudjmanizam, da sam kod vas najcesce cula udruzenje ili fondacija (jel to kao kod nas zaklada?). mozda i organizacija?

bez ideja sam. 
najnaj ime za udrugu koje sam u bosni cula, a i svidjaju mi se njihove akcije je - CURE

----------


## white_musk

a kako bi bilo sa "srce za djecu"  

mislim   :Heart:   za djecu

(znam da je vec izzvakano, ali mi je prelijepo   :Smile:  )

----------


## Adisa

Ima već  fondacija "Srce za djecu koja boluju od raka".

----------


## feri

> najnaj ime za udrugu koje sam u bosni cula, a i svidjaju mi se njihove akcije je - CURE


CURE su super  :D  i bas sam ih mislila ukljuciti u kompletnu stvar. Mozemo u pocetku (do formalne registracije) djelovati kao njihov projekt ako bude potrebe za brzom akcijom.
Pozvacu ih da se jave na forum. Bas su uradile Pitchwise u Sarajevu.

I moj MM je CURA  :shock:   :Laughing:  
(Mislim radi s njima.)

----------


## apricot

Roditelji za djecu

----------


## ivarica

u hr postoji roditelji za djecu

----------


## apricot

Onda, Roditelji za đecu, crnogorska struja

----------


## Njojza

:Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

Ako nadete nesto sa G sto moze ici prije ispred Roditelji za djecu, onda imate GROZD.

----------


## ivarica

grozd je ona udruga koja sad u hr provodi (tj bi trebala) teenstarov ili neki slicni program sex. edukacije?   :Grin:  

ajme ovo je stvarno ko s imenima za djecu, uvijek se sjetis nekog s tim imenom tko ti ide na zivce (zato je vjerujem sve manje Ivana   :Laughing:  )

----------


## ivarica

g bi moglo biti grupa.

----------


## feri

> Ako nadete nesto sa G sto moze ici prije ispred Roditelji za djecu, onda imate GROZD.


Grozd ima vec: Gradjansko organizovanje za demokratiju

----------


## Ancica

Ma super da ima pa nije vise opcija, nije mi zvucalo bas nekako za ovu inicijativu   :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

meni se svidjaju i :

"PRO-familija"

"PRO-natura"

"PRO-lactus"

----------


## white_musk

evo MM kaze

Matrix roditelja za djecu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

"Naše blago" 

"Veliki za male"

----------


## Adisa

> "Naše blago" 
> 
> "Veliki za male"



a šta mislite za kombinaciju prijedloga:  *D*ruštvo *A*ktivnih *R*oditelja "Naše Blago"

----------


## white_musk

Inicijativa roditelja BiH "Fenix"

----------


## Irena001

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> "Naše blago" 
> 
> "Veliki za male"
> 
> 
> 
> a šta mislite za kombinaciju prijedloga:  *D*ruštvo *A*ktivnih *R*oditelja "Naše Blago"


Ovo je super ideja :D

----------


## MIJA 32

Cure čestitam :D 
Što se imena tiče   :Idea:

----------


## ornela_m

> meni dosad najbolje zvuči DAR ima smisla kao akronim, nekako je topla riječ, s prigodnim značenjem! ...


I meni se ovo svidja, samo DAR bez puno dodataka. Krako je, pamtljivo, efektno, zvucace i lijepo i ozbiljno kad se budete poceli pojavljivati u medijima  :Smile:  

Sretno.

----------


## Ancica

Meni je DAR isto super. I iskoristiv je u cijelom nizu kontekstualnih znacenja. Dijete kao neprocijenjivi dar roditeljima, roditeljstvo kao ispunjavajuci dar, dar drustva djeci, dar djece drustvu, dar dojenja, dar ljubavi, postovanja, razumijevanja...

----------


## apricot

ali u daru nema ničega aktivističkoga.
sve je... poklonjeno!

----------


## Ancica

a sta je aktivisticno u "roda"? ta em malo dode pa, kad joj se smrzne dupe, ode, a kad dode, nasjedne se nekom na dimnjak pa ovaj nemre ni vatru zapalit da se ugrije   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

roda je slučajno ispao akronim: roditelji u akciji

----------


## kloklo

> a sta je aktivisticno u "roda"? ta em malo dode pa, kad joj se smrzne dupe, ode, a kad dode, nasjedne se nekom na dimnjak pa ovaj nemre ni vatru zapalit da se ugrije


  :Laughing:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

cestitam i puno srece   :Heart:

----------


## irenas

Super super :D  bravo za vas
Šaljem ovo sestrični možda pomognem malo što se novih čalnova tiče  :Love:

----------


## Ancica

> roda je slučajno ispao akronim: roditelji u akciji


Kaj fakat slucajno? Zar je prvo doslo Roditelji u akciji pa je onda iz toga izasao akronim? Ja, meni na sramotu, neznam skoro nista o tome kako se rodio naziv nase Udruge   :Embarassed:  

Mozda je problem u tome onda sto se trazi fora akronim umjesto dobar naziv, pa iz njega, ako se bas hoce (a ja ne vidim da je on bas neophodan), izvlaciti akronim.

Al ak ce se vec na akronim, palo mi je na pamet

Roditelji za bolje sutra (ROBuST-snazno, cvrsto, otporno na engleskom)

----------


## ornela_m

Meni se cini da je teznja da naziv bude i akronim krivi put.
Nekako kad su naslovi dugi, to mi moze djelovati preopterecno, odvratiti paznju od toga da nije rijec o nekoj ideologiji, nego o vrlo jednostavnim i upecatljivim ciljevima.

Ovako, kazes Roda ili RODA, Dar ili DAR (ili nesto drugo), udruga ima svoj prepoznatljiv identitet, lagano ulazi u uho i jos laganije postaje sinonim za pravu stvar.

----------


## ivarica

ne znam na kakvu slucajnost apri misli?

----------


## apricot

slučajno je trebalo biti pod navodnicima, ali nisam znala gdje su (investitorov stranjski note-book   :Laughing:  ).

dakle, lako je bilo prihvatiti RODU koju ionako svi povezujemo s djecom i koja je imala tako snažno objašnjenje.

Kad čuješ Roda, pomisliš na pticu za zavežljajem u kojem je dijete, a ne na te smrznute guze i gnijezda od tone (hvala INI na toj informaciji).

Kad kažeš DAR, ja prvo vidim poklon s mašnom (unutra čokolada i igračka), onda mi padne na pamet akcija u Maksimiru (naravno da u Bosni to neće biti prva asocijacija)...

I... naravno da će cure iz Bosne znati što kod njih najbolje sjedne u uho.
Neka si daju vremena, to je ime koje će nositi puno akcija... godinama!

----------


## feri

> dakle, lako je bilo prihvatiti RODU koju ionako svi povezujemo s djecom i koja je imala tako snažno objašnjenje.
> 
> Kad čuješ Roda, pomisliš na pticu za zavežljajem u kojem je dijete, a ne na te smrznute guze i gnijezda od tone (hvala INI na toj informaciji).
> 
> Kad kažeš DAR, ja prvo vidim poklon s mašnom (unutra čokolada i igračka), onda mi padne na pamet akcija u Maksimiru (naravno da u Bosni to neće biti prva asocijacija)...
> 
> I... naravno da će cure iz Bosne znati što kod njih najbolje sjedne u uho.
> Neka si daju vremena, to je ime koje će nositi puno akcija... godinama!


Potpisujem u potpunosti!
I meni se cini da jos nisam cula nesto za sto bih nas mogla vezati zato glasam za to da trazimo dalje...

----------


## Dijana

Možda je bezveze, ali meni palo na pamet: BEHAR-BH Roditelji.

I cure, puno sreće  :D.

----------


## Adisa

A da pobjegnemo od akronima i životinjki orijentisanih prema djeci?  :Smile:  

Nešto tipa "Sunce moje malo" (ali već imaju takve kapi za nos  :Laughing:  ). 

Hajmo tražiti sinonime za djecu, roditeljsto i sl.

----------


## irenas

Njojzino jato  :Laughing:

----------


## brigita2

Meni pada na pamet jedino:

ZAGRLJAJ

----------


## gigamama

A da napravimo brainstorming. 

Dodajemo u niz sve asocijacije, pa proberemo šta odgovara   :Idea:  

Udruženje / Udruga / Društvo
Djeca
Roditelji
Akcija
Aktivizam
Pokret
Potomstvo

----------


## ornela_m

> Možda je bezveze, ali meni palo na pamet: BEHAR-BH Roditelji.
> 
> I cure, puno sreće  :D.


  :Smile:

----------


## Njojza

> Njojzino jato


ma ako ovako nastavite rasprsit cu vam jato   :Razz:  

btw. ja bih najvise zeljela da budemo RODA podruznica Sarajevu
uz preduslove da prodjemo potrebne edukacije i sve ostalo
no ovo je moja licna zelja...
vjeroavtno cemo poslati i mail na upravni odbor RODE pa cemo znati sta dalje iako mislim da vjerovatnocu da postanemo SA RODE, mozemo mjeriti u promilima....

veceras cu se vidjeti s feri pa se nadam da cemo stici malo procumurati oko ove nase udruge 
ako ne, vidimo se iza Bajrama svi  :Grin:

----------


## gigamama

BEHAR zvuči super, ali ima ih već i previše

----------


## mayah79

A samo JATO? Sta, kao da morqa biti akronim? Uduzenje gradjana za promociju dojenja "Jato" ili nesto slicno...  :?

----------


## Adisa

a gnijezdo?
hehe

----------


## irenas

Dobro dobro  :Grin:  
a šta kažete na  Rodino jato

----------


## ivakika

cure, cestitam!

----------


## white_musk

ja smatram da udruga ne mora imati neki akronim, ali mi je lijepo kad ima neku maskoticu,biljka ili životinja ili neki lik iz mašte koji automatski asocira na nježnost,ljepotu, ustrajnost, na sve dobro u ljudima  :Love:  

dok sam ovo pisala, jasno sam vidjela sliku jedne preslatke koale koja drzi u tobolcu svoju bebicu(dojenje,nježnost,toplota,prisnost,zaštita  ,a i nošenje u marami mi je u jednom trenu proletilo kroz glavu  :Laughing:  )

----------


## AdioMare

*D U G A* - kao simbol nema potrebe posebno pojašnjavati. Neka u ovom slučaju bude veza/savez između roditelja i djeteta.
Kao akronim
Djeca U  Gnijezdu  Aktivnosti
ili
Djeca  Udruge: Gnijezdo  Aktivnih (aktivisti mi zvuče pre-military)

ili neka treća,spretnija varijacija na temu DUGA? 
Dopuštam svakom tko se želi poigrati...

U svakom slučaju, _gnijezdo_ je potrebno radi veze sa izvornikom: 
RODA.  :Wink:  
Pod Djeca Udruge: Gnijezdo Aktivnih, u prvom dijelu ime se odnosi na svu djecu koja će koristiti usluge i savjete Udruge, a Gnijezdo Aktivnih je grupa roditelja, nositelja aktivnosti.

Ah, bar sam se potrudila   :Smile:   .

----------


## aries24

a SRETNO DIJETE?

ako su vam ciljevi kao rodini, onda se svi ti ciljevi usmjereni na krajnji cilj: sretno dijete

----------


## anchie76

> a SRETNO DIJETE?


A "sretna beba"?  :Laughing:    Sorry, nisam mogla izdrzati - prevelika je slicnost   :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

a Udruženja roditelja "Felix"

----------


## white_musk

onaj sa wewinog avatar  :Laughing:

----------


## bera

zaista je teško nadmašiti rodu, ah ali šta je tu je....već sam njojzi rekla spremna sam pomoći koliko mogu i aktivno se uključiti, pa da i ja šta još naučim  :D ja sam razmišljala o UG "Roditelj" ali takvo udruženje postoji u Srbiji, a možda možemo dodati jedno slovo pa da budemo "Roditelji" (ništa previše kreativno od mene) UG "Po mjeri djeteta" ili "Roditelj-po mjeri djeteta" i sl.

----------


## Adisa

Jel se javio neko iz Rode, jel možemo biti BH Rode?  :D 

Čini mi se da ima Duga ali nisam sigurna šta rade.

----------


## Njojza

> Jel se javio neko iz Rode, jel možemo biti BH Rode?  :D 
> 
> Čini mi se da ima Duga ali nisam sigurna šta rade.


nece se iz RODE niko javiti ako im ne posaljemo upit   :Razz:  
Duga postoji ali to je psiholosko savjetovaliste za mlade, koliko ja znam...

----------


## apricot

obratite se na _UO@roda.hr_
tamo možete pitati može li Roda imati podružnicu izvan Hrvatske.

----------


## ivarica

roda po statutu ne moze imati podruznice koje su pravne osobe pa je moje misljenje da bi vas, ako bi vas i i mogli _usvojiti_, samo stopirali. lupam bezveze ali ne mozete vi biti u sarajevu, a imati nas kunski racun.
malo ohrabrenja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Njojza

Ja mislim da mi u stvari imamo isti cilj a emotivno smo vezani za rodu pa odatle i ideja za podruznicu. Kao sto sam i sama mislila, sansa da budemo rode je u promilma no to nije sto je najbitnije, vec da se borimo za iste ili slicne stvari....znate vec sta je pisac, koji ne zna pisat, mislio da kaze   :Grin:  
RODA ili DAR ili xy ...dajte cure smislite ime pa da idemo dalje   :Razz:

----------


## irenas

A zašto ne možete biti Roda nevezano uz ovu našu,jel se to smije?

----------


## Mukica

ja mislim da im niko ne moze zabraniti jer se zakoni HR ne odnose na BiH

----------


## feri

> ja mislim da im niko ne moze zabraniti jer se zakoni HR ne odnose na BiH


Pravno možemo! ali vjerujem da niko od nas ne želi to uraditi bez da se HR Rode slože s tim.

BTW, to je bila ideja na početku kad sam predložila ali možda se nisam dobro izrazila.

----------


## ivarica

feri, tako sam vas ja skuzila   :Kiss:

----------


## amira

a sta mislite da se zove kao ona vucica sto je dojila romula i rema? mozda na latinskom naziv za vuka lupus? ne znam da li ima naziv za zenku.
kad bude trebao potpis, stojim na raspolaganju. 
pozdrav, 
amira

----------


## ninet

Ovako....Nije mi namjera unositi bilo kakvu negativnu energiju, samo bih malo bila realna.
Ideja je krasna. 
No ja iskreno ne vjerujem da cemo je ovako ikada realizovati. 
Kad je sjediti i tipkati i biti kreativan, sve je lako (Evo vidim i ovdje se davanje imena rasteglo na tri strane....To mi je kao ono hajd da zatrudnim, pa da rodim i odgojim dijete, ali prvo cu mu dati ime...to je najvaznije i najbezbolnije, ma ustvari najbolje da mu samo dam ime, a ostalo ce se samo  :Smile: )
Mislim, meni je entuzijazam super stvar....no nekako padamo na "delanju"....
Ja opet mislim da je davanje imena najmanji problem. Veci je problem okupiti dvije forumasice uzivo na jednom mjestu. Koliko smo se mi to puta sastale? I ono jednom je bilo na inicijativu zagrepcanki. Zalosno ali tako je.
Svi smo zasuti obavezama. Nemamo vremena za druzenje. Kako bi onda bilo vremena za rad? 
Ovo sto mi gledamo na Rodinom forumu jeste gotov proizvod. Koliko rada, uzasno napornog rada, stoji iza svega, malo je ko u stanju da zamisli. A koliko nas je spremno da se upusti u nesto takvo? Koliko nas ce ostaviti bolesno dijete na brigu nekom drugom da bi radile drustveno - korisne stvari?
Sve ovo govorim ne da bih nekog obeshrabrila, ali nije to lose znati. Najgore bi bilo zapoceti pa stati....Meni bi to bilo gore nego ne zapoceti. Koliko nas je, dakle, ovdje spremno da se odrekne slobodnog vremena? Da potpuno promijeni svoj nacin zivota?


E to je jedno poglavlje....

Onda drugo. Udruzenje za promociju dojenja postoji i vodi ga pomenuta dr. Ademovic. Moja iskustva u radu s njom su odlicna. Vidim, ima nas koji imaju suprotna iskustva....Sta tad? BTW centar za dojenje ne radi otkako je dr. otisla u penziju. Ona se u svojoj privatnoj ordinaciji sada bavi dojiljama, a u DZ izgleda niko ne zeli da nastavi taj posao.
Toliko o odrzivosti....

Bitno je pokrenuti stvari.....da znam....ali stvari se ne mogu pokrenuti u administraciji kakva je nasa. Kako pokrenuti bilo kakvu legislativnu promjenu na nivou BIH, kada su npr. naknade za porodilje administrativna nadleznost 12 razlicitih institucija.

itd itd.....

----------


## white_musk

ninet,nažalost si u pravu  :Sad:  

NO,ipak, ja se prijavljujem za 1.sastanak(voljela bih da ga što prije dogovorimo,šaljite pp za konstruktivne prijedloge) ,iako se borba sa trenutnom situacijom u Sarajevu čini kao čisti mazohizam, ja želim 
ustavri
ja HOĆU da nešto promjenim i polažem nade u naš uspjeh, jer mi imamo ono što oni nemaju-pogled i ljubav i potrebe NAŠE DJECE  :Heart:

----------


## talia7

Ja bih vam samo htjela pružiti podrušku i potaknuti vas da nikako ne odustajete... dobro postoji netko ko se bavi dojenjem, ali nema razloga da se neka nova udruga roditelja isto tako ne bavi time. Slažem se da ne treba biti pregršt udruga čije se aktivnosti i projekti preklapaju ali važna činjenica je da POTREBA IMA ... vidi samo koliko nas je po forumima. 
To oko imena je uobičajena procedura, tako će sutra biti i kad se bude odlucivalo o projektima i  o prioritetima.. živjela demokracija!! Koliko je samo mišljenja   :Smile:  
Dajte cure, držim vam fige za uspjeh, predivno je biti dio nekog dobrog jata (... mislim udruge)

----------


## white_musk

mislim da bi mogli biti "Roza"  -roditelji za djecu,a logo bi bio dvije  procvjetale ruže (otac i majka) i jedna  mala ruža koja je još pupoljak (djeca)
naravno,sa zajedničkim stablom  :Heart:

----------


## aries24

zvuči tako nježno   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

aries tnx  :Kiss:

----------


## dijanam

Nisam citala sve, ali mi je super ovo sto pise Ninet. Pa mi se namece jedna ideja, a ja cu je evo ovako, glasno i reci:

Zasto ste ne biste zajedno javile LLLI i poduzele neke korake da osnujete podruznicu u BiH? Postoji LLL u Sloveniji, neke cure iz Srbije se polako educiraju za LLL Leaders pa se mozda uskoro osnuje i tamo podruznica. U BiH je nema, a vi ste ipak potencijalna pokretacka snaga. Naravno, oni se bave samo dojenjem (i porodom u smislu da se zalazu za prirodni porod koji je svakako dobar start za uspjesno dojenje) pa ako vam to nije problem... Vecinu toga u pocetku (u fazi prijave i edukacije) mozete Internetom, a kasnije... ko zna di vam je kraj...

Stogod napravile, sretno vam   :Heart:  .

----------

mani je jutrs pala na pamet ideja za ime... citam vas otpocetka al se samo tiho radujem s vama...
dakle ime: VRELO(ovo me podsjeca na nesto lijepo, cisto, njezno, podsjeca me na ljubav, kad voda polako izvire iz stijene pa ljubi golo kamenje oko sebe svojim malim kapljicama....)

----------


## Njojza

ja i dalje nemam inspiracije

a dalje, ovo sto ninet pise, ima smisla, no i pored toga mislim da jaka zelja da uspijemo, rijesit ce sve....

vidjecemo...

----------


## snorki

> Ovako....Nije mi namjera unositi bilo kakvu negativnu energiju, samo bih malo bila realna.
> Ideja je krasna. 
> No ja iskreno ne vjerujem da cemo je ovako ikada realizovati. 
> Kad je sjediti i tipkati i biti kreativan, sve je lako (Evo vidim i ovdje se davanje imena rasteglo na tri strane....To mi je kao ono hajd da zatrudnim, pa da rodim i odgojim dijete, ali prvo cu mu dati ime...to je najvaznije i najbezbolnije, ma ustvari najbolje da mu samo dam ime, a ostalo ce se samo )
> Mislim, meni je entuzijazam super stvar....no nekako padamo na "delanju"....
> Ja opet mislim da je davanje imena najmanji problem. Veci je problem okupiti dvije forumasice uzivo na jednom mjestu. Koliko smo se mi to puta sastale? I ono jednom je bilo na inicijativu zagrepcanki. Zalosno ali tako je.
> Svi smo zasuti obavezama. Nemamo vremena za druzenje. Kako bi onda bilo vremena za rad? 
> Ovo sto mi gledamo na Rodinom forumu jeste gotov proizvod. Koliko rada, uzasno napornog rada, stoji iza svega, malo je ko u stanju da zamisli. A koliko nas je spremno da se upusti u nesto takvo? Koliko nas ce ostaviti bolesno dijete na brigu nekom drugom da bi radile drustveno - korisne stvari?
> Sve ovo govorim ne da bih nekog obeshrabrila, ali nije to lose znati. Najgore bi bilo zapoceti pa stati....Meni bi to bilo gore nego ne zapoceti. Koliko nas je, dakle, ovdje spremno da se odrekne slobodnog vremena? Da potpuno promijeni svoj nacin zivota?
> ...


najlogicnije i najednostavnije bi bilo pripomoci  doktorki Ademovic   :Grin:  
Mislim, ako vec udruzenje postoji, i ako se zena trudi. Mozda i izadje u susret.   :Saint:

----------


## ivarica

> no i pored toga mislim da jaka zelja da uspijemo, rijesit ce sve....


  :Kiss:  
ja glasam da krenete 
mislim da ako bi se organizacija osnivala kao dio llli, da se ne bi mogli baviti svim onim stvaruima koje sigurno trebate. isto tako kad bi se prikljucili dr ademovic koja se bavi samo dojenjem. puno preko tog ima za raditi

----------


## snorki

jos jedna divna vijest koju sam cula od austrijskih ljekara, a vezana je za Sarajevo.  :Heart:  
Neki dan je pala izjava da Sarajevo ima jako dobre ljekare. Navodno su na sedmom mjestu po objavljivanju clanaka u ovom svjetskom medicinskom casopisu (hebe mu hocu li mu ikada ime zapamtit). Cak su ispred nekih vodecih austrijskih bolnica. 
Navodno bh. bolnice imaju najbolju opremu na Balkanu (sarajevo i Tuzla). Doduse to jest zasluga donacija, doniranih nakon rata. 

jos kad bi se korupcija zaustvila  :Mad:

----------


## amira

dzaba im sva moderna aparatura, kad je ne koriste. nema sansi, da se narucis za bilo kakav specijalisticki pregled, jer uvijek kazu "bas nam se pokvario aparat i ne znamo kad ce se popraviti. ali nas dokotr radi privatno, pa mozete kod njega uraditi taj pregled, ako vam se ne ceka"   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Makano

> A da napravimo brainstorming. 
> 
> Dodajemo u niz sve asocijacije, pa proberemo šta odgovara   
> 
> Udruženje / Udruga / Društvo
> Djeca
> Roditelji
> Akcija
> Aktivizam
> ...


O Boze....evo moje asocijacije na gornji niz....Udruzenje (Pokret )Prada...i vrag nosi pradu   :Laughing:  ...sorry...


Ne znam.....mozda: BOR (Bosanska Organizacija Roditelja)-ba. kao BIH domena
PuPOLJAk -Public Programm Of Love and Joy Action...hmmm malo komplikovano mozda.

Ahhh odoh ja u botaniku....  :Grin:  

U principu ne mora naziv da bude akronim, bitno je da je efektan

----------


## magda_

> mislim da bi mogli biti "Roza"  -roditelji za djecu,a logo bi bio dvije  procvjetale ruže (otac i majka) i jedna  mala ruža koja je još pupoljak (djeca)
> naravno,sa zajedničkim stablom


Podržavam White_musk, ovo mi je super, koliko i naziv Roda.
I za parove sa sterilitetom je super, kao što vi čekate Rodu, mi bismo čekale Rozu (tj. da nam život postane ružičast)

Makano imamo BOR Banku :/

----------


## magda_

> a gnijezdo?
> hehe


A sad da se i ja malo našalim:

A Koka?  :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da bi mogli biti "Roza"  -roditelji za djecu,a logo bi bio dvije  procvjetale ruže (otac i majka) i jedna  mala ruža koja je još pupoljak (djeca)
> naravno,sa zajedničkim stablom 
> 
> 
> Podržavam White_musk, ovo mi je super, koliko i naziv Roda.
> I za parove sa sterilitetom je super, kao što vi čekate Rodu, mi bismo čekale Rozu (tj. da nam život postane ružičast)


tnx Magda  :Kiss:  

a zamislite još sve u kompletu:
Udruđenje roditelja"Roza" i ovaj logo
http://www.martinus.sk/data/tovar/_l/19/l19531.jpg

pa da se rastopiš  :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Dok sam splitala topic i stavljala naslov na drugi, sinuo mi akronim  8)  

URSA - Udruga Roditelja u Sarajevu  

Nije bas da je simpatican i lako izgovorljiv, ali je akronim  :Grin:

----------


## demat

Draga *Anchi*, nisu svi roditelji u Udruženju Sarajlije.   :Kiss:

----------


## Njojza

A gdje nestade nasa prepiska oko vidjanja?  :/ 

cure, je li se sutra nalazimo ili kad?

----------


## anchie76

> Draga *Anchi*, nisu svi roditelji u Udruženju Sarajlije.


Znam, nisam to ozbiljno mislila   :Wink:

----------


## bera

> A gdje nestade nasa prepiska oko vidjanja?  :/ 
> 
> cure, je li se sutra nalazimo ili kad?


hajde samo reci gdje i kada!?

----------


## Njojza

pa sutra u 6 negdje...pojma nemam gdje
ima jedan super kafic u hrasnom zove se crtic, na gornjem spratu je djecija igraona (nisam bila ali sam cula da je super) sta mislite tamo?

----------


## feri

Super za ovaj split, puno je uocljivije.   :Heart:  

Dakle o sastanku imate ovdje 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=676393#676393

----------

